# Top-rated N-scale freight car manufacturers...?



## nweiler (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, I'd be interested in opinions on the current 4 or 5 top-rated N-scale freight car manufacturers ...regarding detailing, variety-available, and performance (...such as tracking, coupling, etc.). Thanks very much, Norm.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

In no particular order….

Micro Trains
Athearn
Intermountain
Rapido
Atlas

Note: assuming you are asking about North American freight cars….


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Fleischmann
Kato
Brawa
HobbyTrain
Jägerndorfer

All very nicely detailed and good runners.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I like 
Atlas, 
Micro-Trains, 
Kato,
and newer Bachmann.


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

I am not real up to date on current offerings, as most of my rolling stock are rebuilt from parts lots. But, I do have a few new pieces...

Atlas 40' rebuilt well cars, these are actually great, etched walkways, metal wheelsets, and body mounted knuckle couplers. These run really well. No enhancements needed other than weathering.

Atlas PEMEX tanker, came with truck mounted couplers of some type & plastic wheelsets. Overweight at 43 grams. Needed truck replacement out of the box.

Athearn, similar variable experiences...

The Athearn "I Love NY" boxcars come with Bettendorf trucks, I replaced those and fitted 36" metal wheelsets. Works pretty good now, and the OEM couplers actually play well with KATO couplers!

The Athearn GATX general service tank cars, they run great right out of the box, and come with excellent 36" metal wheelsets. The couplers (Mchenry maybe?) are on the large side.

Micro Trains, they are good but the wheelsets are plastic. The factory weathered models look fantastic.

Bachmann Silver Series, the CSX center flow hoppers come with Bettendorf trucks, I don't know if that is prototypical but I of course replaced those. They also come with metal RP-25 wheelsets, but oddly they don't run turnouts well. Wouldn't run until I did full replacement of the trucks and wheelsets.

I'm next going to be trying an Intermountain covered hopper. I understand these come equipped with their excellent metal wheelsets.
Also ExactRail, I'm going to try their freight cars too. They come with body mounted 1015s and metal wheelsets. 


Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't mode, in N scale, but I'd say the idea is pretty much the same as HO. The brand of the car can help determine the level of detail, but for performance, tuned trucks with metal wheels and metal, body mounted couplers will provide best performance. Detail is often a function of price, so where you have an option, pay a little more and get better detail.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If detail is what you’re after, then yes, I agree….but a lot of folks would rather have better running than more detail, so whatever works for you….


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

You can turn virtually any N-scale freight car into a top performer by converting over to Micro-Trains Line (MTL) trucks and couplers. And then properly weighting the car to NMRA standards.

And for the Cup of Grass (or is that Coup de Gras?), you can modify it to ride lower on the trucks. Which a LOT of older N-scale cars need, for much better looks while rolling along the rails.


----------



## PRRrailfan9708 (Mar 6, 2019)

If you only want higher detail and quality models than Micro-Trains is a great option. In my experience it is on the pricey side with most models averaging at around $27 retail price. However they all look and run great and I've never had a piece of micro-trains rolling stock that I didn't love.

If you are looking for less expensive rolling stock Athearn, Atlas, and Bachmann also make nice freight cars.


----------



## bruferrit (Dec 29, 2020)

RedCaboose


----------



## Joe Canon (Nov 4, 2021)

nweiler said:


> Hi, I'd be interested in opinions on the current 4 or 5 top-rated N-scale freight car manufacturers ...regarding detailing, variety-available, and performance (...such as tracking, coupling, etc.). Thanks very much, Norm.


If your looking to purchase some freight cars i Nairn to have several of all different brands. My dad was a collector and I have boxers upon boxes of stuff.


----------



## Joe Canon (Nov 4, 2021)

If anyone is interested in train cars and engines let me know. I'm starting to organize a big collection and take pictures. If you have a specific thing you're looking for give me a chance to find it. My dad loved the hobby and built up a pretty large collection. Some of it is from 30 years ago. Most of it is in its original packaging and well kept.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

bruferrit said:


> RedCaboose


Red Caboose is now owned, produced, and packaged by Intermountain…..


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

I recently aquired an InterMountain hopper, runs flawlessly and looks amazing.
Metal wheelsets standard, heavy (like Red Caboose) at 36 grams.
I will get more when I can.
Micro Trains are great, but figure another six bucks or so into the price to replace the plastic wheelsets.









Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------

